# ATTENTION St.Louis Plow Guys



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Brickman sent a E-mail looking for some one to service 8 Home Depot store in your area
I think all 8 are in your area


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Antlerart06;1724078 said:


> Brickman sent a E-mail looking for some one to service 8 Home Depot store in your area
> I think all 8 are in your area


Thanks or the warning ! You've saved those guys a lot of headaches!


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

leigh;1724167 said:


> Thanks or the warning ! You've saved those guys a lot of headaches!


LOL :laughing:ussmileyflag


----------

